# Bloggin' with Thumpette and Mrs.Peebunny



## JarJar Binks (Dec 16, 2011)

I have decided it is about time for meto start a bunny blog. Introductions to my various animals:

*Lilly*- We fondly call her Mildew because she is slightly fat and unpleasant.









*Smokey*- A cat who spends his days meowing to go outside.






*Kitty*- My little pal. He will eat your tuna salad sandwich and spit out the celery.






*Daisy*- My little hamster. My uncle's reaction to seeing her was "That's the biggest, fattest hamster I ever did see!"







*Thumpsy*- Finally! A rabbit! 



















More to come! Must introduce Pee Bunny. Sorry if pictures are huge.


----------



## JarJar Binks (Dec 16, 2011)

*Pee bunny*- Another bunny!







That one is a personal favorite.


Bunnies together:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 16, 2011)

Must always have a big enough pan. Very cute.


----------



## Serenity73 (Dec 16, 2011)

Love all the cute critters, the bunnies looks like twins. Are they from the same litter?


----------



## JarJar Binks (Dec 16, 2011)

*Serenity73 wrote: *


> Love all the cute critters, the bunnies looks like twins. Are they from the same litter?


Thanks. They have slightlydifferent body types, although we were informed they were sisters. They found their way to animal control and then to the rescue, where they were stuck for a year, so their origins are pretty muchunknown.


----------



## JarJar Binks (Dec 17, 2011)

I have _many_ more pictures, but it says thefiles aretoo big :grumpy:I also have a few more waiting on my camera.

I suppose I should tell how my love for rabbits started and what it resulted in...

Once upon a time, when I was a little child,somebody gave me a stuffed animal. Whatwas this thing, with lengthy ears, sosoft and floppy? I was told it was a rabbit and that it appearsaround Easter. Once I did a little more investigating, I discovered my next-door neighbor owned one too! My favorite thing to do in those days was to watch/listen to Beatrix Potter themed things.Skip a few years and my dad took me to a pet-shop, where of course I saw many bunnies. I yearned for one, but got a kitten instead. Skip a few more years and I went to the county fair. My favorite activity therewas looking in the livestock barns, especially the one with rabbits. I loved to stick my hands through the bars of the cages and touch rabbit's fur, even though there were big signs saying not to. I buggedmy mom until she dropped the fact that _she _had had rabbits as a kid and that those big, floppy, Flemish ones caught her eye. After that I rushed to the library, exasperated mother in tow, and checked out all the books on rabbits. A few months of promises, constant nagging, money making and cage building (even though we _weren't_ going to get one) later we went to the rabbit rescue with an empty carrier and came back with an occupied one.


----------



## MILU (Dec 17, 2011)

Aw... cute pets!!!! How adorable!!! They are all very beautiful, congrats! 
So your bunnies are sisters? :inlove:
Post more details.. they really look alike!:

bunnysuit::bunnysuit:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 18, 2011)

What wonderful pets :heart:
I laughed at poor "mildew". I often tell my husband that "his behavior is unpleasant" lol. I think its a much nicer way to handle things without emotionally degrading my spouse lol. But I still love him......


----------



## JarJar Binks (Dec 18, 2011)

Yesterday I took bunnies on a bathroom adventure. I saw a couple binkies and a couple dozen DBFs.



















Thumpsy is ourmain trouble maker. She has climbed behind thecage and wiggled her way to freedom, jumped overthe pen,andmoved the pen to get out.Though she was slower to pick up good litter habits she has caused no other known trouble. Pee-Bun has a very demanding attitude. If something (object, limb) is so much as in her way, she will nose-bonk it or try to grab it and toss it out of the way. She also is known to dig in the litterbox, spraying feline pine and "coco puffs" everywhere. About a week ago I got a sheet of plastic and stuck it behind the cage in attempt to control the litterbox explosions.

And in regards to "Mildew's" name it evolved rather than just popped up. My grandmother is your typical old person with bad hearing:

"What is this one's name?"

"Lilly."

"WHAT?"

"LILLY."

"MILLY? Oh, what a nice name."

And it evolved from there. I feel kind of mean for posting that, but it's funny.


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 18, 2011)

cute fur babies, and sweet stories. Thanks for sharing. 

I'll look forward to more


----------



## JarJar Binks (Dec 19, 2011)

*PeachySteph wrote: *


> cute fur babies, and sweet stories. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I'll look forward to more



Thank you. I feel I haven't been posting enough to keep up, even though I'm doing it once a day.

Today we had a tea party and a minor litter box explosion.

Pee-Bun and Thumpsy decided it would be entertaining to scatter the contents of their litter box everywhere and then "help" me clean up by chewing on the broom while I was trying to sweep. After I had cleaned that up, I got my miniature tea set out (horse themed :biggrin and chopped somecelery. Thumpsy and Bun decided to eat the celery off of the plates.I think I upset Thumpsy by not having enough celery, because she went on a rampage knocking over the tea-cups and picking up the tiny teapot and throwing it, spilling water everywhere.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 19, 2011)

Very cute bunnies Emma.

Have you thought about getting the plastic screens and cover the bedding. That's what I use makes for a very easy clean up.

Winston and Vega (well more Winston he's the Brat) chew at the corners but don't swallow it.

I got my screens at Walmart (in the craft section)& Michaels.

Let me know if you want me to post pictures of the screens. I do have some on my blog (I think) but it's very long.

Susan


----------



## JarJar Binks (Dec 19, 2011)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Very cute bunnies Emma.
> 
> Have you thought about getting the plastic screens and cover the bedding. That's what I use makes for a very easy clean up.
> 
> ...



Oh yes, I have thought about it plentybut taken no action. I might try to look through your blog if I have time, but would you? And does it just stay in place or must it be secured in some way?



---- Non bun related things ----



What's this? A tree! Put up on December 19th! Not even with ornaments or lights, which we might do tomorrow. The cats are attracted to it (even trying to eat it?) because (as my dad speculates) it "must have bear pee on it". Also, if you may have noticed, it is missing branches on the bottom, is tied to a banister with lovely pink string and is missing another small part off the top.






We are also living in misery because a mouse died in the walls of our house. We get a strong whiff of decaying flesh :yuck each time we enter or walk past the pantry. I hopethe smell will go away on its own .


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, I just cut them the size of the litterbox.

Pictures

Daisy Mae in her litterbox.






Winston in his litterbox.






One of Daisy Mae's with hay in it.






Coloured Screens






I hope these help.

Susan


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 20, 2011)

Your babies are so cute! It's wonderful to see when begging parents for a pet works out well. 

Susan, I'm going to have to look into these. It looks like the pee goes to the litter and the poos stay on top? That would make it easy to keep things cleaner between the whole dump.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 20, 2011)

Brandy that's exactly what happens. I just clean out the soiled part of the litter every morning. I know I'm obsessive. I do NOT want to smell urine. I use to do it twice a day.:nod:craziness:foreheadsmack:

Susan


----------



## JarJar Binks (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you for posting those pictures, now I'll actually know what to look for next time I go to Walmart. 


May post/take some pictures in the near future, although there is nothing interesting going on in Bunnyville today other than meat loafing.


----------



## JarJar Binks (Dec 21, 2011)

More pictures today.

























Thumpsy's ears seemed to be malfunctioning in front of the camera.

I have been feeling very crummy the past few days, displaying symptoms of a cold.


----------



## JarJar Binks (Dec 22, 2011)

I have had my bunnies for roughly two and a half months. I think I'm making progress with "taming" althoughtheyare already pretty tame. Pee-bun is still cautious of anythingnew and she'll oftenrun to her litter box to hide. When she holds still I can pet her, play with her ears and shove my face into her fur all I want. I try to pick her up every now and then, but that only lasts for a second. Thumpsy, on the other hand doesn't really tolerate petting/ being picked up. When she is relaxing and I approach her it appears to make her slightly uneasy, and she is too big to pick up without effort.Thumpsy is the more responsive of the two, coming up to the wall of the pen to greet me when I walk by. Both of them will happily take food from my hand/lap/pocket, so I guess I will just have to keep up what I'm doing in hopes of making a difference.

They have a little mansion (Two grids deep,four grids long, and two high with platforms on either end) which uses a shower stall/bathtubbottom as abase.They also have a six by six (possible one side is bigger)grid play-yard which they get 24/7 access to. I try to take them to the huge master bath to play a couple times a week, but often times they refuse to enter the carrier. The room the live in is a large carpeted room, but my mom doesn't want them on the carpet because "THEY COULD PEE".

Our tree received some prosthetic branches to help with the barren patch at the bottom. Yesterday we put up lights and today we are doing ornaments, yet I know some people who put their tree up the day after Thanksgiving.


----------



## JarJar Binks (Dec 24, 2011)

Happy almost Christmas everyone! Thumpsy and Pee-bun are getting little fleecy cat beds for Christmas along with whatever bunny baked goods I produce later today.

A little while ago I was sitting with the bunnies, in my large robe. Of course Thumpsy had to come and investigate. She instantly started burrowing, chewing and climbing above and under it. I whipped out my (not really mine) handy-dandy iPhone in hopes of recording her antics. Somehow I ended up typing something (with clicking noises for each letter) which caused her to back up, give me some satellite ears and bug eyes.


----------



## MILU (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Xmas! I love your bunnies, and I love the new pics!! :hearts
Isn't this a great way to have a happy day - bunnies?!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 26, 2011)

Very cute bunny's! 

I hope your Christmas was a very happy one. I got my tree out of the shed the weekend of Thanksgiving, thats as far as it got for a couple of weeks.

I have a couple of buns that don't like to be petted at all. They will come close to get their craisin or banana chip and thats it.


----------



## JarJar Binks (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks 

I guess I had an OK Christmas. I got wonderful gifts (including a computer drawing tablet) but we were missing our relatives and the winter weather.One of the tablet's components crashed the computer and another refused to install. Eventually we just gave up and re-packaged the thing. Afterwards,I was browsing theweb when the computer started acting up. Long story short, our computer had some sort of virus, which we had to try to find, identify and eradicate. Not fun. Only this morning was our computer back to a functioning state.

I didn't manage to get any bunny baking done on Christmas eve, so maybe I will today. The buns are up to their usual tricks, being messy and naughty. They seem to be ignoring their little fleece pet bed I got them. I need to get a video of Pee-Bun doing her trick with a spoon...


----------



## JarJar Binks (Dec 28, 2011)

One new photo. I think I mentioned this before: I have a _lot_ of photos on my hard drive that exceed the file size for uploading to the gallery. Some of them are good pictures that I want to share, so I'll be making a bunch of little gifs and posting them here.

I said before that they were ignoring the pet bed, yes? That has changed. They lounge in it and try to throw it around. They are also peeing and chewing on the underside. I may have to remove it (I hope not) if they continue to chew on it.




 My computer is being funky and showing this one as a still image.



















I'll try to add more later today as my internet connectionis fluctuating now.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh very nice! I love the moving photographs!
Jj


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice pictures


----------



## MILU (Dec 29, 2011)

I like the moving pics too (and all the others, of course!)


----------



## JarJar Binks (Dec 29, 2011)

I took most of those pictures within the first week 






















Thats all of them!


----------



## BunnyButter (Dec 29, 2011)

Fantastic! I love all these pictures! So cute!

I kinda want to (eventually) get a bunny buddy for Butter. Bunny pairs are always adorable!


----------



## JarJar Binks (Dec 29, 2011)

*BunnyButter wrote: *


> Fantastic! I love all these pictures! So cute!
> 
> I kinda want to (eventually) get a bunny buddy for Butter. Bunny pairs are always adorable!



Thank you. Its really cute when they sleep nestled together and groom each other. When we were taking them home from the shelter they were sprawled out and laying on each other in the carrier.


----------



## JarJar Binks (Dec 30, 2011)

Last night I was sitting in my room thinking about a book report I had neglected to write, when I heard a series of loud noises from the rabbit room. I walked in and saw Thumpsy trying to move the fence. I tapped her nose and said something along the lines of: "Be a good bunny and just go eat some hay." With a shake of her head, she hoppedinto the litter box where Pee-Bun was eating hay.Thumpsy thentook the piece of hay Pee-Bun had hanging from her mouth, ate it, and then hopped back to me. I could swear she was grinning.

Today, after three morning litter box "explosions"I took the box away entirely. My mom was planning to run some errands, so I wanted totag along to get a litter screen. About four hours later I had one large screen to place in the litter box. I am amazed by how well it works for somethingso simple.

I think I'm going to go tothe library part of the forum and print off interesting articles about rabbits and place them around the house.

My camera is having lots of problems, including eating up batteries. I think I'm going to have to live another year until my birthday to upgrade. If its health declines any further,I may have to use my dad's big clunky one (gasp!). The good thing is I can still get pictures.


----------



## jujub793 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have to say, your fluffers are adorable!


----------



## JarJar Binks (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks.^^

My brain isn't fully functioning (stayed up until 2:15 watching Lord of the Rings) so I'll just give you something that doesn't require too much effort on my part.

Kitty






Saber tooth Kitty






Grouchy Kitty






Sleeping Smokey






Pee-Bun












Thumpsy












My camera died again and we have no more batteries, so Istarted fooling around with mydad's Canon Powershot S3 IS.


----------



## JarJar Binks (Jan 4, 2012)

BLEH!Another mouse died in our walls. 

I don't really have time to do a full update, but I thought I might as well enlighten you with a large,blurry, upside-downpicture of my hamster yawning.











Its not a real bunny, but one I drew on my tablet. I have many more tablet drawings, some ofwhich I may post later.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 4, 2012)

That tablet bunny is really good!
Jj


----------



## JarJar Binks (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you 

I feel my blog is boring... Must find something to post....

The other day Thumpsy was doing the Bunny 500 when she ran over a vent (heat turned on). She had to: stop, sniff, back up, sniff, hop forwards, tilt head, look around, bob head and finally do a flop.

Maybe later tonight I will provide you with some pictures/videos/drawings.


----------



## JarJar Binks (Jan 8, 2012)

My dad took this one. I just had to share it.












Shapeless lumpkin.
















Double-decker buns.


----------



## JarJar Binks (Jan 9, 2012)

A couple older (few weeks old?) drawings from the tablet.

















I have realised that I always leave poor little Pee-Bun out of my posts. I just love her so much because she is so boring and temperamentally stable and doesn't do much more than eat, loaf and nose-bonk. Yesterday while out bathroom adventuring I gave them a strawberry to share. Thumpsy had onlya few nibbles and licksbeforePee-Bunny went absolutely crazy and ran off to a secluded corner to eat the rest.


----------



## JarJar Binks (Jan 11, 2012)

I was meaning to post this sooner, but I never had time. I wrote this little piece for school and my teacher seemed to like it. I just copy/pasted it from a file folder, so sorry if anything majoris messed up.


[align=center]*The rabbit place and the hunt*[/b][/align]
Ah, nothing like the smell of rabbit urine and the sound of clicking water bottles in the afternoon. I stood there surveying my surroundings: many bunnies, in many cages. I inhaled deeply (for a dramatic effect). Then, I gagged, trying not to be too obvious about it. We were looking for the perfect pair of bunnies at the not-so-local rabbit rescue.

âYou know, Emma, I have my home ownersâ association meeting at three, and right now it is half past two. And then thereâs the forty minute drive, not including the back-up thatâs probably still in the other laneâ¦â At that point in time I tried to tune my motherâs lecturing out, but my efforts were unsuccessful. I saw she was getting impatient, so I prepared myself for another round of nagging. âWe donât have to get a rabbit today.â

âCome on, one more look around!â I said in a whiny tone as I grabbed my momâs arm. A few more inquiries later of who was spayed/neutered/male/female/good with cats/skittish left me with nothing more than traces of fur on my sweatshirt and some frustrations. I knelt down to pet the rabbit hopping on the aged blue linoleum floor, careful to avoid letting stuff[/i] (âCoco puffsâ, dust bunnies and puddles of what I hoped were water) touch my freshly laundered pants. I saw two black bunnies huddled together in the back of a cage. I asked about them, and got a response that somehow convinced me they werenât suitable for a person like me. 

I started to rise slowly, pausing to brush off my pants, when two inquisitive grey rabbits caught my eye.

âThese two grey ones?â I asked while motioning.

âHey, didnât we see those two last time?â My mom piped in.

âProbably did see them last time, as weâve had âem over a year. They are sisters, supposedly. They came from animal control.â The plump employee stated. 

Before either of us knew what was going on, we each had a squirming rabbit placed in our hands. After a minute of solemn contemplation of how adorable it was, and how soft and fuzzy it was, I came back from Bunnyland and into reality. I caressed the rabbitâs ears (much to its dismay) and rested my hand on its back for a moment longer before asking my mom to switch the ones we were holding. We did so, with some difficulty (having to put one down in the lettuce bin momentarily). I continued to inhale horrible odors while stroking its coat.

âSo?â My mom asked.

âYes, I think these specimens may meet my criteriaâ¦â I proclaimed with a widening grin.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 11, 2012)

aw! Awesome story!
Jj


----------



## Buttercup n Charlie (Jan 11, 2012)

You write really well. keep it going, I enjoy you blog


----------



## Tutter (Jan 12, 2012)

omg the last pic of them laying together is sooo cute 
they look all innocent don't they :innocent


----------



## JarJar Binks (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments on my writing, I didn't think it was that good. Happy(?) Friday the 13th. My cat bit my nose and now I have a minor cut. It hurts. 

The mother and I are going out of town for three or so days, so the care of animals has to be left to my dad. I'm currently writing a "manual" on rabbit care for him. I'm going to portion outvegetables in plastic bags for him to give to the bunnies each day. I'll also have to educate him about the care of my hamster.

The bunsare good, although Pee-Bun isgoing throughanother humping phase and Thumpsy seems to be moulting. Poor thing. Shelooks so raggedy. 






Does anybody play Chicken Smoothie? I know I must sound dorky/childish posting this, but it's a little site with pointless animal adopts, such as the one above. Clicky on the rabbit to go to the site.


----------



## JarJar Binks (Jan 16, 2012)

We left my dad alone for two days inthe house. What could go wrong? Some things, apparently. We have two furnaces; one for the upstairs and one forthe downstairs. The one for upstairs stopped working, so now the whole upper level is 60 degrees and we have little space heaters everywhere. The buns acted starved (don't worry- they got all of their rations) and they had three days worth of poo collected in their litter box. My dad "promised" to scoop the box too. Other than that, things went pretty well.


----------



## JarJar Binks (Jan 19, 2012)

Buncatraz!

I got a haircut and I'mvery giddy and happy as a result.

Bunny baking tonight! For real! Will post results. :biggrin:


----------



## JarJar Binks (Jan 19, 2012)

No pictures of the baked goods, but you can imagine some green/brown blobs with lots of oats that smell faintly of bananas. I used:

1 Banana

1/4 C Pellet dust

1/4 C Hay dust

A few handfuls of oats

Baked at around 300 for around 30 minutes. None of this is precise since the oven isinaccurate and we kept checking and saying "Maybe five minutes more?" every few minutes.



Now I'm off to clean the hamster's cage. I was feeding her last week when I saw some creepy crawly things in her seed mix. Her pellets seemed fine so I just fed her that, until today when I went to PestMart to buy ahigher quality (and hopefully bug free)brand of seed mix for her.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 21, 2012)

You definitely have some beautiful bunny's. 

Nice story.


----------



## JarJar Binks (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks :biggrin:

Long time no update! I've beenkept busy whipping up essays for school:caffeineand fixing computer related things.

Yesterday I nearly burned the cage in attempt to get it clean. That involved removing cardboard,the large tile, litter box, hay, hay, bits of hay, some more hay, droppings, removing pee stains, sweeping, getting _behind_ the cage (that's another story) and keeping my little "helpers" occupied. To do that, they got a bunny biscuit each and an early dinner thrown in a carrier. Pee-bunny seems to have some issue getting in the carrier when Thumps is already in, but only when my mom isn't in the room.

How about some poorly lit photos? Sure!


----------



## JarJar Binks (Jan 25, 2012)

These are older photos seen in the moving photos, but I think I'l post a couple of the better ones so you don't have to sit there staring waiting for that one photo to reappear. 




Pee-bun!




Thumpsy!




Lazy loungers with huge ears.

If I'm feeling inspired I may post somemore writing here, though I'd feel I'd be copying Pembrooke's master, Jj and trying to steal her supreme powers.

As a side note, the Christmas decorations haven't come down yet....


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 26, 2012)

*JarJar Binks wrote: *


> If I'm feeling inspired I may post somemore writing here, though I'd feel I'd be copying Pembrooke's master, Jj and trying to steal her supreme powers.
> :big wink:We do approve! Go right ahead! You write amazingly well so of course we approve!
> As a side note, the Christmas decorations haven't come down yet....
> Christmas can last another month....



Awesome pictures, it's always a delight to read your blog!

Jj and Pemby


----------



## JarJar Binks (Jan 28, 2012)

> Awesome pictures, it's always a delight to read your blog!



:biggrin2:

My tablet drawing program of choicecorrupted itself (?!) so now I'm learning Photoshop. It's painful.
























Groovy PJ's, huh?


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 28, 2012)

Love their faces! SO CUTE!
(shh Pemby did not hear that...)
Jj


----------



## JarJar Binks (Feb 13, 2012)

Iwrote a little song about the consumption of "butt treats" which I shall post later. 

Sorry for vanishing off the face of the earth, my teachers seemed to think it is OK to assign huge projects out of the blue.

Have some photos:





Checking out the camera


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 14, 2012)

Love the pics. Awesome looking bunnies. 

Yea, teachers can be a pain when they want you to actually learn something. But it all turns out good in the end. An education is a plus. Don't waste it. 

Bunny blogs and pics can wait. Education can't. 

Glad to see all is well. Hope the school projects went well too.

K


----------



## JarJar Binks (Feb 28, 2012)

Ah yes, the long awaited update.

On Sunday I was rudely awakened with the news that one of my rabbits was enjoying a strollaround all the bedrooms. I cornered her in a room, where she promptly hid under bed. Then I single handedly lured her out with some banana chips and stuffed her in a carrier. About an hour later I had to repeat the process. Sunday night she had a voracious appetite...

Monday morning dawned bright an early. I went to feed the bunnies, but onlyPee-Bunn (or Tiny Loaf, as I have occasionally called her)met me at the prison wall waiting for feed. Alarmed, I found a depressed lookingThumpsy loafing under the cardboard box. I tried to get her to eat, but only managed to get a few bites of celery, a cheerio, a craisin and a couple licks of pumpkin meat in her. Off to school I went, worried as can be. Later, when I arrived home I found my mom waiting for me. I thought the worst had happened. Turns out it hadn't and Thumpsy had actually been to the vet, where she had had her nails trimmed, had some SubQ fluids administered, and been given a clean bill of health. Later that night I made her eat some celery (60% of a stick), a couple drops of pumpkin meat and around one strand of hay. She was still pooping and peeing, thougha bitless.

Unfortunately, she hadn't been miraculously cured over night. This morning I made the Thumpinator have a few bites of celery before heading of to school. Not too long ago, when I arrived home I found a note awaiting me that stated Thumpsy had been temporarilywhisked of to the bunny shelter where she was receiving Critical Care and being treated for gas.

I'm glad she's getting treated and all, but I already miss her, even though she has a "very good outlook",was pooing moreand will probably be backwithin a day or two:biggrin:. 

Meanwhile, I have the usual boatload of pictures.


----------



## JarJar Binks (Feb 28, 2012)

Quite possibly some more pictures...













Look at that dewlap








So tasty ^^


----------



## JarJar Binks (Mar 7, 2012)

Thumpsy came back Saturday, but started fighting with Pee-Bunny over the litter box. We separated them. They groom eachother and snuggle, but whenThumpsy hops inPee-Bun's litter box it is bad news. _Blah._

State standardized tests in school this week. What fun. After today's testingmy class was playing catch, (sitting on desks, tossing ball made up of paper and tape)and I wasn't paying attention and got hit in the face, on the side of my nose near my eye.My woundstarted bleeding soon afterwards, so I put a band-aid on, which resulted in me getting some funny looks. 

The buns are becoming a bit more cuddly because the mother and I have been keeping up with a new regime of bunny handling/carrying. When I trance Thumpsyher legs twitch a lot. Is this to be expected? :confused2:


----------



## JarJar Binks (Mar 13, 2012)

_Last week on My bunny is a psycho: Behind the cage! Around the Corner! FREEDOM!!!_

_Today: The great wall of Bunn! Chronicles of the corner grid!_

Two panelsin heightis not enough to contain Thumpsy.A few days back, every few minutes there would be a bunny loose, no matter how many times she was plopped right backinto her cage. We tried stealth observation from behind a dresser and under the door, but she was too good for that type of thing. (To understand this next part you must understand the cage is in a corner, on its base, which allows about four(?) inches of wiggle room. At first she just wiggled out, but then we put up a grid blocking the gap. Problem solved? Temporarily.) A bit later I was standing in the hall, outside the door when I heard a loud clunking noise, which sounded suspiciously like grids banging against the wall. I walked in. What did I see? A Thumpsy, hoisting herself onto the cage roof after using the corner-wall-gap-protector-grid as a ladder. To prevent that from happening, we put a small sheet of plastic to prevent gripping. It worked, but that led her to more methods of escape.



_(To be continued...)_


----------



## JarJar Binks (Mar 25, 2012)

_Story, continued..._

Thumpsysoon learned to hop on top of the cage, using the door to hoist herself up. After that she figured out how to climb over the panel fence. I had to put her in 'solitary confinement' until I got more panels.

Ihad to totally reconfigure the layout of everything, making it 100% escape proof.I moved the cage, did a super mega extreme clean and expanded the fence. A before and after picture is needed toshow all the differences.

Before the big switcheroo, while Thumpsy was inside the cage, Pee-Bunny started peeing everywhere. Pee started seeping under the cage, causing me to make faces like theseanic::shame:yuckevery time I went upstairs to clean up. She also refused to poop in her litter box. I realized my mistake after it was too late; the litter box was a different size than she was used too.


The bunnies are still separated. I'm trying toget my mom to get them spayed, but she went out of town before I could fully convince her.


----------



## JarJar Binks (Apr 8, 2012)

Meow!




















"Give me kisses!"








Sulking




A stylish headpiece






Happy Easter! I made two paper mache eggs, along with a bunch of dyed ones. I'm going to have to post pictures.

I got new hay for the bunnies, which they have been eating at lightning speed. I wonder if it could be fresher, because it certainly smells good.


----------



## JarJar Binks (Apr 10, 2012)

Easter eggs! We dyed one dark brown and overnight it lightened up and developed some blue speckles.








My best friend recently received two baby rabbits (for Easter!!). Her church bought them from a bunny farm, let people pet them for abit and then gave them away. I don't want to come across as criticizing, but I think it was extremely irresponsible for them to be giving out rabbits, especially without any information, supplies or verification of a good household. Sigh.

The babies are the cutest things on the planet. One is short hair. One is a lion head. I had to help identify genders, and they seem to both be females. And.... my friend's family is going to be receivingtwo more today.

Picture time! (I have a ton more,but no time. Will add later.)




Un-named #1



Bugsy



Un-named#1


----------



## JarJar Binks (Jun 24, 2012)

_(Friend's bunny situation, continued from last post)_

The other two bunnies turned out to be adults, one male and one female. Of course the female was pregnant, so a week or two later they had 7 more babies! These babies were the cutest things ever, but only one manged to be re-homed. Around one month later there was another unexpected litter of 6 babies. This came across as quite a surprise as the father's cage was located across the room from the mother/kits/other kits. Three of the last litter's kits passed away, but they still had to figure out to do with all the others. I recommended my bunnyshelter of choice and they took them there, selecting three to keep.

Whew. Had to get that ^ off of my chest.

I haven't posted here in forever. First it was finishing school, then it was a vacation/road trip and now it's my 'job'. I work from 6:30 to noon-ish Monday through Thursday at my barn doing chores and all sorts of horsey stuff. In return for my labor I get two extra rides per week, but one goes to my mom. That all equates to my mother and I riding twice a week each. :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

Last week I ventured out to Petco and bought an overpriced bunny harness. Miss Pee-Bunny seems thrilled to go walking in remote parts of the house. Thumpsy does not tolerate the harness and seems to bask in her glory (my annoyance?) as she picks up the harness in her teeth and throws it in her litterbox.

Obligatory bunny pictures, sorry if they're huge.




































*Please note thatthis booger was completely random. I was slightly alarmed. but did a thorough look over and she has no dried mucus on her forarms or anything. No bunny boogers have been spotted since, as these photos are a week or two old.




*Same thing as stated above, taken a moment afterwards, just a bit less zoomed in.


----------



## JarJar Binks (Aug 3, 2012)

The bunnies seemed to have mellowed out a bit after I went away for a week! I suppose they missed my constant attention/treat dispensing. 

Since I have figured out how to further operate the 'fancy'camera (macro, super macro,betterlighting and action shots) I decided to go on a photo shoot. The in house princesses were very busy shredding cardboard boxes and didn't make very cooperative subjects (IE-"Come here bunnybunbun! Mommy wants to shove a camera lens in your face, but only if you hold still for five minutes while I find the perfect combination of angle and sunshine while--") As a result, these pictures aren't bunny oriented (GASP!). 

Smokey is very attractive, scroll down for more of his goodness:rollseyes





















































































Fennel. Yummy.





Photo-spam complete! Fresh bunny pictures needed, most likely to appear within a week.


----------



## JarJar Binks (Aug 3, 2012)

The bunnies seemed to have mellowed out a bit after I went away for a week! I suppose they missed my constant attention/treat dispensing. 

Since I have figured out how to further operate the 'fancy'camera (macro, super macro,betterlighting and action shots) I decided to go on a photo shoot. The in house princesses were very busy shredding cardboard boxes and didn't make very cooperative subjects (IE-"Come here bunnybunbun! Mommy wants to shove a camera lens in your face, but only if you hold still for five minutes while I find the perfect combination of angle and sunshine while--") As a result, these pictures aren't bunny oriented (GASP!). 

Smokey is very attractive, scroll down for more of his goodness:rollseyes





















































































Fennel. Yummy.





Photo-spam complete! Fresh bunny pictures needed, most likely to appear within a week.


----------



## JarJar Binks (Sep 9, 2012)

Today I took both bunnies on walks through the house (separately, I only have one suitable harness). Thumpsy hopped at the speed of light on carpeted areas and half walked on wood.

The harness greatly accentuated her dewlap... :laugh:





















Mrs. Pee bunny was content to sit by the screen door. allowing the breeze to wash over herself. No pictures of her today, camera died during her walk.


----------

